# صناعة المرايا بطريقة سهلة وبسيطة



## chem1982 (19 أبريل 2012)

يتم تنظيف لوح الزجاج بمحلول الصابون الساخن ثم يمسح السطح بحمض النيتريك المخفف ثم يشطف بالماء ثم يغسل بمحلول البوتاسا الكاوية تركيز 10 % ثم يغسل بالماء مرة اخري 
طريقة العمل
بعد عملية التنظيف يتم ترسيب الفضة علية من محلول نترات الفضة ويستعمل في صناعة المرايا عدة تراكيب يستخدم كل منها للحصول علي نتائج مرضية سوف اذكر تركيبا منها 


المحاليل المستخدمة في هذة التركيبة والتي تكفي لصناعة مراة مساحتها متر مربع تتكون من نترات الفضة المحضر باذابة 60جرام نترات الفضة في 600 جرام ماء مقطر ومحلول بوتاسا كاوية المحضر باذابة 60 جرام في 600 جرام ماء مقطر ومحلول الجلوكوز او السكر باذابة 30 جرام سكر في 600 جرام ماء مقطر هذا بالاضافة محلول نشادر تركيز 10%
طريقة العمل

يضاف محلول النشادر الي محلول نترات الفضة حتي يختفي الراسب المتكون ثم يضاف محلول البوتاسا الكاوية الي الخليط واخيرا يضاف محلول الجلوكوز مع التحريك بقضيب زجاجي عند كل اضافة 
يصب المحلول في منتصف اللوح الزجاجي ببطئ الموضوع علي منضدة مستوية فينتشر المحلول علي اللوح المستوي بانتظام ويترك مدة نصف ساعة في درجة حراة 25 مئوية حتي يترسب علي السطح رقيق ومتجانس ومائلا الي اللون الرمادي وهذ يدل علي ترسيب الفضة ترسيبا كاملا وعندئذ تمال المراة برفق حتي يمكن التخلص من الطبقة العليا من الماء الحر وبعد اذ توضع المراه علي المنضدة برفق ويجفف ما عليها بقطعة من الشمواي (قماش) لازالة ما عليها من رطوبة عندما تجف المراة تطلي بطبقة رقيقة ب محلول الجمالكة المخفف 
في الكحول حيث ان هذا يكو اساسا جيدا للدهان ويزيد من رونق الفضة وعند جفاف الجمالكة تطلي بالورنيش الاسود الخاص بظهر المراة للمحافظة علي المراة من تاثير الجو
لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## مازن81 (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## deler22 (4 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخى على الموضوع الرائع
و لكن المشكلة هى كيفية الحصول على نترات الفضة او حامض النتريك فى الاسواق​


----------



## tatiprint (10 فبراير 2013)

وفقك الله ياأخي


----------



## deler22 (11 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخى على الموضوع الرائع
و لكن المشكلة هى كيفية الحصول على نترات الفضة او حامض النتريك فى الاسواق


----------

